

Is going to an elite college worth the cost? - markw
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/19/weekinreview/19steinberg.html?pagewanted=all

======
ryanlchan
Absolutely yes. Much like doing a startup in the valley brings a hoard of
intangible benefits, so does attending a great university. Being surrounded by
peers who are dedicated to learning and having a supportive environment which
encourages you to explore create an experience unlike any other. It may not be
as financially rewarding as it once was, but a university degree is
indubitably still 'worth the cost'.

On that note, I'm tired of having links that only look at schooling from an
economic viewpoint. It's the tea party of educational criticism: an empty,
intentionally deceptive stance that somehow manages to be controversial enough
to come up regularly. You'd think that the startup community would know and
accept that the best ideas don't come from hard financial reasoning (e.g.
Google, Facebook, etc). If you can believe it for a company, why not for an
education?

